# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی > سوال: گزارشی که افقی درست شده رو چطور عمودی چاپ کنم

## gbg

سلام
در فست ریپورت گزارشی که افقی درست شده رو چطور عمودی چاپ کنم

----------


## vcldeveloper

منظور از افقی چی هست؟ اگر منظور اینه که صفحه به صورت Landscape هست، و میخواید portrait اش کنید، در یک فضای خالی صفحه دابل کلیک کنید، تا پنجره مشخصات صفحه باز بشه، اونجا می تونید Orientation رو به Portrait تغییر بدید.

----------


## gbg

نه منظورم دقيقل اين نبود
گزارش Landscape هست و كاغذش هم استاندارد نيست و بعضي از پرينترها مي تونن چاپ كنن ولي تو بعضي پرينترها نميشه و بايد كاغذ رو 90 درجه چرخوند
يعني گزارشي رو كه Landscape طراحي شده رو به صورت portrait چاپ كرد
خود fast يه property داره به اسم Swappagesize كه فكر مي كردم اين كار رو انجام بده ولي براي من كار نكرد

----------


## gbg

راه حلي نداره يعني؟

----------


## gbg

خب این که جواب نداد
ولی یه سوال دیگه داشتم چون شبیه این بود همینجا نوشتم
من گزارشم عمودی طراحی شده ولی برای نمای به کاربر می خوام افقی در frxPreview نشون بدم

----------


## Site Admin

من این کار رو در تنظیمات پرینتر انجام دادم در پرینتر 1120 در تب finishing

----------


## gbg

خب پرینتر من این تنظیم رو نداره
ولی سوال دوم چیز دیگه ای بود
یه گزارشی عمودی طراحی شده می خوام تو پیش نمایش به کاربر با 90 درجه چرخش نشونش بدم (پیشنمایش ، نه چاپ)

----------


## darrudi

سلام آقا یکی به سوال اول آقای dbg جواب بده منم همچین مشکلی دارم

----------


## Site Admin

سلام من هم همین مشکل رو دارم

----------


## njfbeigi

آقا دقیقااا مشکل منم هست راهنماااای بچه ها لطفاااااااااا


لیپوماتیکجراحی صورتبهترین جراح بینی در تهرانجراحی بینیرینوپلاستیپروتز باسن

----------

